# PLZ HELP: HP Laptop makes whirring sound



## just_a_beginner (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi,

My HP 2401 Laptop has been making this whirring sound for the past few days. This sound starts from the moment i start the laptop till i shut it down. The sound comes mainly from the left side.

I bought the lap in August 2007. I'm sure it doesnt have any virus. 

Please help.

Thanks.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

It could be the hard drive or the fan. 

Can you access and remove the hard drive? If you can do that, remove the hard drive and use a bootable CD. Boot from the CD/DVD drive using that CD and observe if you can still hear the whirring sound.


----------



## just_a_beginner (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.

But honestly, i'm not very good at handling these things. I have no idea where exactly the hard drive is and i'm not sure i understand 'booting from a cd'. 

Right now when i turned the lap on, just when i pushed the power on button i heard the whirring really slow (like it has been happening for the past days), i could almost make out 3 rotations. After the lap finished booting there was no whirring for a while (which has happened 4 the first since it started in the first place) then after barely 10 min the whirring started again.

Could u plz tell me what cud be wrong if it is the hard drive? Y would it be making this noise? Cud it be due to lack of space on it or sumthing ? The C drive is 141 GB and around 43 GB is still free. then there's only the recovery disk which i havent touched. 

If the problem is the fan, y do u think it is acting like this? Is it going to die or sumthing?

Please help, the whirring's getting to me. 
Thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

I understand. Given that, I suggest you bring it to a repair shop. They can tell you what's wrong with it or why it's making the whirring sound.


----------



## BDaSilva (May 13, 2010)

I Found This Really Wierd.

1.Unplug Your Laptop
2.Remove The Battery
3.Turn Your Laptop Upside Down And Hold The Power Button For 30 Secs.
4.Put The Battery In, It Works!


http://en.kioskea.net/forum/affich-26984-laptop-will-not-turn-on


----------

